# Right In The Head



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a little fun during a coop check. No eggs, but I did whack a plastic bowling pin.






Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

addicted to you videos now. good shooting again capt.

Special request, make one video like this


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Captain! Gettin the Dgui shots goin.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wow Cap, Right in the Head sure works for me, and that is some great shooting.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw shucks... Darrell's a hard act to follow, but I'm glad somebody likes it. It's especially nice to have his approval.
I have rocks, Irfan, but most of the quarters I have hit have disappeared into the tall grass.
Noah found one I hit and has it hidden in his "treasure chest." The rest are lost.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

right in the heaaad man your cool................


----------

